# How to revomve Constrictor Knot



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sometimes I need to change pouches on bands. I m having problem to remove the constrictor knot without damage the bands. I use a precision knife similar to the pic. is anyone know better way to remove it without damaging the bands.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

This is a hard one I can only think of using tweezers .failing that I would set a mongoose knot about it


----------



## BullsEyeBen (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey like I mentioned last night, I hav been using braded nylon that I melt the ends back once the knot is tied. No way ever are they coming undone. So im happy to say that I do the same as you my friend! A very sharp craft knife


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

This seems like a nice safe tool! I think it's called a "seam ripper" for sewing:









But i personally use a p'kal knife by spyderco. It's a very "unsafe", but it is more fun.








e~shot said:


> Sometimes I need to change pouches on bands. I m having problem to remove the constrictor knot without damage the bands. I use a precision knife similar to the pic. is anyone know better way to remove it without damaging the bands.


----------



## Termi (Dec 26, 2009)

I use an nail scissors with manicure ends. Works fine.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Tirador said:


> This seems like a nice safe tool! I think it's called a "seam ripper" for sewing:


I saw one of this in sewing kit, looks it will work. let me see....


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

The exacto will work fine. You just need to bend the pouch and band between your finger and thumb, making the string tighter than what it is. Once you begin to cut, the outer string will sever a lot easier.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks, Tirador and Jim, I just removed a band smoothly with seam ripper. works fine.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

e-Shot,
I used some pliers to open one end and pull the band out. That way I can still use the band without loosing its length. Saludos.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

you can put a tiny pin or nail or paperclip under the string use it as a tiny cuttingboard and then use a razor to cut through the string, to the nail.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

The seam ripper is one of the better ways. It is safe and made for the job plus you can get them at Wal Mart in the sewing department. You will find out you can use them for cutting the rubber bands you use to hold either tubes or bands on the forks.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

finesse will get you no where! use a hammer


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

e~shot said:


> The seam ripper is one of the better ways. It is safe and made for the job plus you can get them at walmart in the sewing department. You will find out you can use them for cutting the rubber bands you use to hold either tubes or bands on the forks.


I like this suggestion but don't have one so I put on my opti-visor grab my ultra sharpened knife and get to pretend I am a brain surgeon.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i changed out a pair today, nothing i could do would loosen them, so i just got a good sharp knife, found the gap between the 2 bands, lightly rubbed, just hard enough to see the strands break, very simple, i think key here is easy, no rush, you dont need a special blade as long as its sharp.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

You can get a curved blade for your exacto that is sharpened on the inside radius. It works much like the seam ripper.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

bj000 said:


> you can put a tiny pin or nail or paperclip under the string use it as a tiny cuttingboard and then use a razor to cut through the string, to the nail.


Thats basically what I do. I made a pin out of a 309 stainless tig wire cut 3 inches long, ground to a point and polished. it is also helpful when tieing the constrictor knot.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

* I don't use Constrictor Knots so I can't speak with authority. Does this help? See "Slipped constrictor knot" and/or "Releasing". http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constrictor_knot*


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

i just use a pair of scissors a carefeully cot almost all the way through.then i pull on it and it snaps off with no damage to the bands.


----------

